# Experience with T3 (Cytomel)?



## NbleSavage

Cheers, all.

Looking for experiences from those who have run T3 either on-cycle or off. What kind of dosage were you running, what kind of results did you get and what kind of sides? 

Would you recommend running this while cruising / while off-cycle or stacking while on-cycle?

peace!

- Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've ran T3 alone, ran it with ephedrine and ran it with clen. I've ran it on cycle and off cycle.  At over 50mcg it gives me anxiety like a son of a bitch.  I'm a mean bastard on it.  At 100mcg per day I felt like absolute shit.  Best results I've seen with it was ran at 50mcg alongside 80mcg of clen.  Sides were minimal and fat loss was accelerated.  Most will tell you that t3 is very catabolic and it will eat up your muscle so only use it if you're on a cycle with test.  I'm no so sure I agree. I think its overstated and that if protein is kept high (1.5g per pound) I think that any muscle loss will be minimal.

What are your goals with it?


----------



## Zeek

i ran T-3 along with GH and test only once!  I felt that it was eating away at my hard earned muscle so dropped it quick.


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^^^^^ See? Told ya someone would say it 

Zeek you remember what your dose was?


----------



## NbleSavage

Cheers, all - good feedback. Was thinking of running it while cruising (I'm on TRT & blast and cruise) to stay lean in the summer, but now sounding like not my best move especially considering I'd be running it while at a lower level of Test than when on-cycle. 

I think I may take a pass. 

Thanks all for the input!


----------



## jamesl0822

Ran 6 weeks of T3 Pyramiding up from 25 to 100mcg then down to 12.5 after a cycle and added some 10k training ....dropped bf like crazy but lost muscle and strength too.  Sides were headaches, wet sheets, and the cleanest yard on the block!


----------



## NbleSavage

jamesl0822 said:


> Ran 6 weeks of T3 Pyramiding up from 25 to 100mcg then down to 12.5 after a cycle and added some 10k training ....dropped bf like crazy but lost muscle and strength too.  Sides were headaches, wet sheets, and the cleanest yard on the block!


 
LOL!! I've got a few neighbors who need to get on T3 so as to increase their property value


----------



## gfunky

I have done cytomel several times usual I do it with Clen.  This is the first time I am doing any when using test all the other times was natural and was calorie deficient except my first time.  While I lost an amazing amount of bodyfat the first time I lost no muscle or strength.  I was eating like a maniac and working out 6 days a week it was when I was much younger.  That cycle and all the ones that worked bets for me were 5 weeks long pyramid both using 100 tabs of each cyto 20mcg and clen 25mcg going up to 4 tabs a day.

I just started my clen/cyto today so I can keep you updated.  I will say this, after not having any stims for the last 10 weeks I find myself very fucking excited to be on cyto and clen right now!!!!!!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> I've ran T3 alone, ran it with ephedrine and ran it with clen. I've ran it on cycle and off cycle.  At over 50mcg it gives me anxiety like a son of a bitch.  I'm a mean bastard on it.  At 100mcg per day I felt like absolute shit.  Best results I've seen with it was ran at 50mcg alongside 80mcg of clen.  Sides were minimal and fat loss was accelerated.  Most will tell you that t3 is very catabolic and it will eat up your muscle so only use it if you're on a cycle with test.  I'm no so sure I agree. I think its overstated and that if protein is kept high (1.5g per pound) I think that any muscle loss will be minimal.
> 
> What are your goals with it?




Are you not a mean bastard on every compound??  LOL


----------



## gymrat827

never gone past 37.5mcg.  i really like 25... its like a GDA/NP dose


----------



## gfunky

gymrat827 said:


> never gone past 37.5mcg.  i really like 25... its like a GDA/NP dose



Where are you getting such small doses from.  I get cytomel only t3 I have ever done and I am also 225 pounds low bodyfat.  I may not go as high as I have in the past with the t3 mine comes in 20mcg tabs....


----------



## TheLupinator

Off cycle I have to keep it under 50mcg or I lose strength (didn't notice muscle loss tho)...on cycle I have to keep it under 75mcg or I can't sleep at all due to severe heat sensitivity/intolerance


----------



## DarksideSix

i've never ran it on cycle but have ran it a few times off cycle.  Never experienced muscle loss like people say but then again i ate enough protien to compensate for that.  don't get any from RUI though, seemed to be very under dosed.


----------

